

How to create the perfect startup name...in nine easy, fun steps  - sarah_CS
http://slidesha.re/1g7R5kR 

======
dbirulia
Great points! I also Like the tips from here:
[http://ultralightstartups.com/how-to/name-a-
startup/](http://ultralightstartups.com/how-to/name-a-startup/)

